

Fears of a Clown - pepys
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/05/fears-of-boswick-the-clown.html?mid=twitter_nymag

======
aethos
I think many people have a fear of clowns in the way that many people say they
have OCD or ADHD. Yes, clowns can be scary but that doesn't mean you actually
fear them.

